# Jackson Hole last weekend of January



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

I live there and ride daily. Feel free to hit me up if you want. Its been a blast this year. We've been getting pounded with snow :jumping1:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive been keeping up with snow updates. Looks like they are calling for 18" in next few days. Saw a pretty cool vid on facebook of some nipple deep pow riding. Can't get there soon enough. Lifted, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be there for the IFSA regional. Stoked


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bamfboardman said:


> I'll be there for the IFSA regional. Stoked


We have done it the last few years but we are sticking to the national series this season though....


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> We have done it the last few years but we are sticking to the national series this season though....


If you want to place top 5 overall you have to do at least a few regionals and seeing as this will be my last year I kind of went all out. 
On a complete side note that is thread jacking, Have you noticed that all the Canadian competitions are skier only? I think that's some serious bullshit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah, we are doing a breck regional and the taos regional which is right after the national comp. 

They piss me off with the skier only bullshit. We did JFT last year, which IFSA took over now unfortunately and it was way better.....

last year we only did Jackson for the regional. 

They changed the format this season a bit for IFSA too since they are not part of Freeride Junior Tour. You can only do Nationals if you want and still rank up. They only let you sign up for 3 of the nationals to start off with.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Agreed, JFT was much much better than IFSA. I've got the same deal set up, Snowbird and Jackson Regional, Squaw, Crystal and Alpine Meadow Nationals. JFT seemed much more organized and less skier orientated.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How old are you? We will be at the Snowbird national in 2 weeks, Taos national and regional in Feb, Alpine national in march. We will likely cross paths, my son is 15 and his "coach"(more like big brother) is 24.... They always love riding with people in new places. If your ever down to ride let me know, guessing we will be at the alpine event at the same time.... he rides as an independent....

Sorry for the thread jack. I was contemplating going to Jackson tomorrow to ride some pow but I don't feel like paying window price for tickets....


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm 17. Pretty sure I met your son last season at the Taos JFT. I'm not competing in the Snowbird National because the comp organizer is a moron but I live in Salt Lake so we'll probably see each other at some point.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We didn't do taos last season, we did the season prior though for IFSA. JFT last year was Telluride, Crested Butte, Squaw(cancelled), Big Sky championship. 

Good luck this year! You going to try to do the FWQ next season? I am actually thinking of taking the winter off work when my son is 17 to go live in Europe and do the JFT over there. I am sure we can find a cheap flat for rent in France or Austria..... Switzerland is too FN expensive...... It would be fun for all of us.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> We didn't do taos last season, we did the season prior though for IFSA. JFT last year was Telluride, Crested Butte, Squaw(cancelled), Big Sky championship.
> 
> Good luck this year! You going to try to do the FWQ next season? I am actually thinking of taking the winter off work when my son is 17 to go live in Europe and do the JFT over there. I am sure we can find a cheap flat for rent in France or Austria..... Switzerland is too FN expensive...... It would be fun for all of us.


I meant Telluride and I talked to him a little in Big Sky but not much. I haven't decided yet, I'd much rather be a film snowboarder then a competition snowboarder. 

The European seen for JFT is totally different, Much bigger and way easier to get sponsors. But that sounds awesome. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He likes doing it for experience of having to stick a line first time, seeing new places and using it for whatever exposure they can offer. Don't care about judging so much. Especially with ifsa, they suck at judging snowboarding. 

I'm seriously considering heading to Jackson Hole tonight, the snow forecast looks awesome.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Argo said:


> He likes doing it for experience of having to stick a line first time, seeing new places and using it for whatever exposure they can offer. Don't care about judging so much. Especially with ifsa, they suck at judging snowboarding.
> 
> I'm seriously considering heading to Jackson Hole tonight, the snow forecast looks awesome.


If you end up going to JH. Give us an update. Hope you decided to go as the forecast looks like it will be dumping


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> He likes doing it for experience of having to stick a line first time, seeing new places and using it for whatever exposure they can offer. Don't care about judging so much. Especially with ifsa, they suck at judging snowboarding.
> 
> I'm seriously considering heading to Jackson Hole tonight, the snow forecast looks awesome.


Considering JFT judges are almost always skiers I take judges scores with a grain of salt.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

NSboarder said:


> If you end up going to JH. Give us an update. Hope you decided to go as the forecast looks like it will be dumping


I backed off the throttle on the trip. I'll save it for end of January. Could not find call coverage for tonight


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

Good call. It was crazy out there today. We had 21" in the last 24 hours but super high winds, like gusts in the high 80's. Every lift on the mountain blew down at one time or another and the tram, Sublette and thunder were closed all day due to avy danger and wind.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

21" of new snow and it couldnt be touched. Yikes. Im sure the lines will be long tomorrow. Im counting down the days.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha. Yeah. It gets pretty gnarly out there some days. Tomorrow should be good.

FYI this is the weather link I use for our forecast. Its by far the most accurate for our area. Its a local dude that knows our weather patterns pretty dang well. Includes winds (important out here) and anticipated snow accumulations and is mostly spot on. Only updated by him personally on weekdays though..

Jackson Hole Forecast :: Mountain Weather


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I made it out to JH last February and had some of the best riding. I wish I would have made it out to Targhee. Heard it's a little more low key and gets just as much snow, if not more than JH. I was also curious about Snow King as well. I could see it from my hotel in Jackson...


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

NSboarder said:


> Just booked our trip to Jackson Hole the last weekend of January. Anyone else planning on being in JH that weekend?


Will be there with a bunch of friends on Jan 29 - Feb 2. Kind of a birthday present to myself (Jan 27).

First time there. Hope it snows that weekend!


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet. We get out on the 28th and leave on the 3rd. We are staying in Jackson. Sounds like I owe you a birthday drink. Should be fun!!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Where are you all getting lift tickets? Don't really want to pay sticker price if I'm going to be riding 7 or 8 days.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't know there was any other place than the ticket window. Advice?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

There's always other places then the ticket window. Lucky for me I'm there for a competition so I may be able to get half price tickets the whole time I'm there where as you guys won't be so lucky.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually call the event office and get them that way. I keep my jcard too for the reload. I got our tickets through the four seasons last year on a trip and got a discounted price somehow....


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> There's always other places then the ticket window. Lucky for me I'm there for a competition so I may be able to get half price tickets the whole time I'm there where as you guys won't be so lucky.


Really? You ask us where to get tickets then state you may be getting them 1/2 off but we won't be so lucky...dick move


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

NSboarder said:


> Really? You ask us where to get tickets then state you may be getting them 1/2 off but we won't be so lucky...dick move


I doubt they'll give it to us more then the 3 days of competition haha


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bamfboardman said:


> I doubt they'll give it to us more then the 3 days of competition haha


I got what you were saying, didn't think it was a dick move... It sure is nice traveling and getting super cheap lift tickets for 3-5 days!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> I got what you were saying, didn't think it was a dick move... It sure is nice traveling and getting super cheap lift tickets for 3-5 days!


Exactly, especially when they don't give any reasonable discounts for anything but lift tickets at the competitions.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Exactly, especially when they don't give any reasonable discounts for anything but lift tickets at the competitions.


So what event are you attending?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

NSboarder said:


> So what event are you attending?


IFSA Jackson Hole Regional.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

I might be able to ask around and see if anyone has some 50% off vouchers they want to unload. Hit me up if you're interested


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Lifted said:


> I might be able to ask around and see if anyone has some 50% off vouchers they want to unload. Hit me up if you're interested


Yes I am interested. A buddy and I will be on the mountain for four days. I appreciate the help!


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be there the 27th, group of us from alaska are going.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like there is a break in the snowfall for the next few days. Hope the inches continue to add up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Jackson is getting dumped on this weekend. Just read that GT got 8" yesterday, and expecting to get another 7". Counting down the days till I leave.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

jwelsh83 said:


> I made it out to JH last February and had some of the best riding. I wish I would have made it out to Targhee. Heard it's a little more low key and gets just as much snow, if not more than JH. I was also curious about Snow King as well. I could see it from my hotel in Jackson...


I learned to ride at the Snow King. I have only ever done night sessions there. Snow King's only real problem is that it is located in Jackson Wyoming. It isn't a horrible place, but it cannot compare at all to the other two ski resorts in the area. At all.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Tarzanman said:


> I learned to ride at the Snow King. I have only ever done night sessions there. Snow King's only real problem is that it is located in Jackson Wyoming. It isn't a horrible place, but it cannot compare at all to the other two ski resorts in the area. At all.


Huh? Jk I understand. 1 week away!!


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

NSboarder said:


> Huh? Jk I understand. 1 week away!!


Yeah, and they just got dumped this past weekend! I hope we have the same luck.

I'll be in the bright blue jacket with green and/or yellow pants. Don't ask. I wear it so the wife can see me so she doesn't get freaked out and lost and I wont here the end of it. Trust me, I'll stick out! [emoji1]


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

You'd be surprised how many people have similar gear. I have a blue/green combo as well and there were 6 lookalikes last year in Utah. 

Have a great trip. Hopefully you get some bluebird pow days! I leave 4 weeks from tomorrow. Counting down...


----------

